# Remote Controlled Flashlight



## snowmand03 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hello, 
My haunt - fortress of nightmares - uses flashlights for our guests as a liability requirement. right now, we just replace the clear plastic covers with red, but i recently saw a remote controlled flashlight on the market, where you give actors a key fob to press and it shuts the lights off as the group enters a scare area. (the lights can also 'strobe' and fade on/off). unfortunately, these are too expensive for us to afford as we would need 30+, so i am looking for a way to build them myself. Does anyone know where i can find the parts? if i havent provided enough informaition or posted this in the wrong category, let me know --i'm a newbee --not that its an excuse, but it's true


----------



## Scottzilla (Jun 13, 2007)

Would you need all of them to go off and on at the same time? I think the cheapest way to do that would be to build an IR receiver circuit into each light (like the remote control receiver in your DVD player or something) then have a really bright IR transmitter in whatever room you want the lights to go off/on in. One transmitter and only the lights in range will be affected. Shouldn't be too expensive, either.

I just did a search and SparkFun has preprogrammed microcontrollers for doing just what I said above. Add a few parts and it should work for what you're doing:

http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/product_info.php?products_id=8753


----------

